# such a stupid idea... Or maybe not?



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

I was visting my friend and she absolutely loves horses and she loves dogs too but doesn't know a lot about them. Lucy has lots of energy even though she is 3 years old! And my friend was joking around and said "i could lend you a lunge line to burn off Lucy's energy." At first it seemed like a totally stupid and crazy thing to do but then again it could work... 
What do you guys think?:decision::decision:


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

What's a lunge line?


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-lunge-a-schooled-horse

I hope this helps 

or google it


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havanese are smart you could probably teach them that. The line would have to be light weight. I have no idea how one would teach that though LOL.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ound: I am having visions of RLH on a lunge line. ound: You would get so dizzy and end up screwed into the ground like a cartoon character. 

I used a lunge line with my Aussie when I was teaching her recalls. It was too heavy for Jack.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This rEally isn't that silly an idea. When Kodi was younger, he had TONS of energy that I had to burn off before going into the ring when we were at obedience trials. If possible, I tried to arrive early enough that I could take him for a good long walk before going into the ring. But sometimes, if the trial was far from home, the ride took too long to leave time for a long walk too.

So I brought a Flexi (the tape kind, not the string kind) with me. I'd let him out to the end, and just let him run. Havs love to run in circles anyway, and he very quickly caught on to the idea of running in a circle around me, with just a little encouragement. At home, we used the phrase, "Do Zoomies!" in the back yard, so I would just say the same when I sent him out to the end of the Flexi. 

I'm sure you could use the combination of a Flexi and a flirt pole to give a dog the idea, if they didn't catch on on their own. Obviously, you'd use the flirt pole in FRONT of the dog, rather than the position you use a lunge whip, though.  (for those who don't know, when lunging, the whip (you never actually "whip" the horse with it) is pointed at the horse's hip)

For that matter, if there isn't a reason to need to keep the dog restrained (like at a trial site with no fence) just a flirt pole, alone, can be a GREAT way to burn off energy. I still use one, even indoors in the winter, when Kodi gets too antsy. He LOVES it!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

"Do Zoomies" - that is adorable!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to let Lily run on a long, thin clothes line. It was also great to use when we practiced recalls.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I am looking for a long lead to use when we are camping or on the beach, about 20'. Maybe someone can recommend one that has a small clasp & you could use that.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I just went to Micheal's and bought a large lobster claw clasp for jewelry and put it at the end of the thin clothes line. I learned how to lash in Girl Scouts  You can google it and finish it your self. Easy way is to just use a clamp and a pair of pliers.


----------

